# 18x18x24" exo terra build, Oophaga pumilio "Punta Laurel"



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I picked up an 18x18x24" xexo Terra "tree frog terrarium" for my latest build. I didn't do a full build log but wanted to share a few progress pictures.

The design is heavily influenced by @Pumilo 's "jungle gym" build.

My thought process was to make the whole tank a usable "jungle gym" style system, so I siliconed cork onto the back pane, and side panes to make a climbing structure.

First picture: background completed (silicone and bits of cork and peat moss) and cork ledges installed.









Second picture: side ledges added and leaf litter added (this will get removed and then put back in place, I'm waiting for Matala foam for the bottom)










Last set: twisty vines added for extra climbing opportunities and seed pods / coconut shells
















I haven't gotten this planted yet and won't for a couple of weeks probably.

I'm thinking of using Pilea "Moon Valley", some Episcia's, microgamma vacciniifolia, and possibly some small philodendrons, depending how they grow for me in the meantime in my plant growout tank, along with a couple of bromeliads. 

What do you think? Ways to make it better?


----------



## papaburt4 (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't know about better but I would personally take the stringy vines out and get some climbing aroids to fill the spaces between the cork bark. I love the usability of the cork ledges. I think more tanks should be designed as if you're making a jungle gym over a miniature version of a jungle scene


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Imitators, huh? Nice.

How far do the cork rounds stick into the viv? Have a top-down photo?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Imitators, huh? Nice.
> 
> How far do the cork rounds stick into the viv? Have a top-down photo?


Ask and ye shall receive. Top view with a measuring tape.


----------



## Erskine888 (May 1, 2021)

Love the background - not crazy about the small vines as they sit. Don't think the ffogs would use them, and they dont look "natural". Maybe you could spread them out a bit, and let the philodendrons grow up them. Then the frogs might use the philos to climb...


----------



## Leoito (Mar 4, 2021)

Erskine888 said:


> Love the background - not crazy about the small vines as they sit. Don't think the ffogs would use them, and they dont look "natural". Maybe you could spread them out a bit, and let the philodendrons grow up them. Then the frogs might use the philos to climb...


I'm also in agreement with this; removing most of the swirly vines and positioning those that remain in a more naturalistic, 'fallen down' look could improve the aesthetic. Other than that, I think it's looking good, and I'll be interested to see what it looks like wet.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I might be a loner on this one, but I like the vines. Once your plants go in I think everything will balance out.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Update, a few more plants added.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

Talk about using all negative space, this is an awesome concept. Good stuff.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

And here are the inhabitants ! A CB pair of Oophaga pumilio "Punta Laurel"


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm looking at you ...


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Neat! 

I'm curious to know, as you have them for a while, how they compare in habits and behavior to _R. imitator_ (you have a pair of 'Chazuta', IIRC?).


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Neat!
> 
> I'm curious to know, as you have them for a while, how they compare in habits and behavior to _R. imitator_ (you have a pair of 'Chazuta', IIRC?).


Yes, I have Chazuta, and I'll give some comparison notes to my imitators when they've settled in some.


----------



## FroggyFam717 (Jul 26, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Yes, I have Chazuta, and I'll give some comparison notes to my imitators when they've settled in some.


May I ask where you got these pumilio from? 😍


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

FroggyFam717 said:


> May I ask where you got these pumilio from? 😍


Another hobbyist in Canada  , @indrap


----------



## FroggyFam717 (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh DUR you’re in Canada. Darn! Beautiful!!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Another clutch of eggs, already developing nicely.


----------



## FroggyFam717 (Jul 26, 2021)

do you have any comparisons on them vs imitator chazuta? I think someone asked above


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

FroggyFam717 said:


> do you have any comparisons on them vs imitator chazuta? I think someone asked above


I do, but again, I only have one set of pumilio and of imitators, so any observations could just be my specific frogs and not apply to others' experiences. 

I find the pumilio to be about as bold as the imitators that I have. The male pumilio calls almost all day, as does my imitator male (my imitator male funnily gets into a calling battle with my Ranitomeya sirensis male). Both species' males are routinely perched calling for their females. 

In terms of tank layout: my tank layout for the pumilio is similar to the imitators, and the pumilio use every inch of it (the male loves to use a cork round at the very top for his calling perch), and I routinely see the pumilio foraging through the leaf litter to eat springtails and leftover flies. 

If there are any specific questions, let me know


----------



## FroggyFam717 (Jul 26, 2021)

Did it take your imitators time to settle in? How about the punta laurel?

I just got my first imitators but they are still very young and hiding often. I’ll be moving them into a bigger tank soon but I wanted to monitor them a small tank first. I have a local breeder so I got them about 5w OOW.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

FroggyFam717 said:


> Did it take your imitators time to settle in? How about the punta laurel?
> 
> I just got my first imitators but they are still very young and hiding often. I’ll be moving them into a bigger tank soon but I wanted to monitor them a small tank first. I have a local breeder so I got them about 5w OOW.


Both groups settled in quite quickly. Just a week or so and they were acting like they owned the place lol.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

FroggyFam717 said:


> 5w OOW.


That's too early. I would be skeptical of that breeder.


----------



## FroggyFam717 (Jul 26, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> That's too early. I would be skeptical of that breeder.


They are local so there wasn’t shipping involved…


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

FroggyFam717 said:


> They are local so there wasn’t shipping involved…


Doesn't really matter. Those frogs are far too young to be sold, particularly to someone who is new to the Hobby.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

My thumbs egg feed, so I don't know exact dates OOW, but I pull the froglets from the parents viv not before they're about half grown. Then they go in their own viv. Any smaller, and they struggle more than I'm comfortable with. Taking two weeks off to hide and eat only undusted springtails is not going to benefit them, so I make sure they're ready to act all grown up before giving them their first big stress in a series of many.

I don't let them leave the house -- I don't ship frogs, I just mean "leave my care and the routine the frogs are used to" -- until they're just on the edge of sexually mature. Subadult, I guess is the best way to describe it. 

Every thumb I've bought (from high-quality breeders only) was subadult or older -- typically, the males are calling.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Carrying a tadpole


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I almost missed the other tadpole


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Early morning picture, their lights have just come on and will slowly ramp up to full brightness in about an hour.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice and shadowy. I like it. 

What is the vining plant in the middle of the photo, philodendron-ish with raised areas between the leaf veins?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Nice and shadowy. I like it.
> 
> What is the vining plant in the middle of the photo, philodendron-ish with raised areas between the leaf veins?


Thank you!

The plant is Philodendron "micans"


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Using a clay bath area.


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice frogs. How did you attach the cork to the vivarium glass? Is it just glued in place with silicone or great stuff, or did you drill and bolt in place?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

fredk said:


> Nice frogs. How did you attach the cork to the vivarium glass? Is it just glued in place with silicone or great stuff, or did you drill and bolt in place?


Thanks . 

The cork is just siliconed to the glass.


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Thanks .
> 
> The cork is just siliconed to the glass.


I'm surprised. The silicone sticks that well to the cork, even when its on edge like that?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

fredk said:


> I'm surprised. The silicone sticks that well to the cork, even when its on edge like that?


Yep. It adheres very well


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Yep. It adheres very well


That's excellent news. I'm not a big fan of the great stuff backgrounds. It seems to take up a lot of otherwise usable space.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Froglet!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Gymnast!


----------

